# finishing mesquite wood



## cabbie (Dec 29, 2012)

Jocks-
I just got a bunch of 'desert-dried" mesquite wood at the ultimate "right" price-FREE.
I'd like to ask if anyone has worked with this wood, and if so, what I should be aware of when working it.
Also-what type of finish will it accept?
Thanks in advance!
Jim


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

It is hard, usually has a few cracks, bark inclusions, and other forms of character. It finishes beautifully with oil or film finishes. Probably my favorite wood to work with.
It does tend to tear out when planed due to all the wild grain swirls.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Difficult to work with, but makes some of the most outstanding turnings!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I've already made quite a bit from it, jewelry boxes to living room furniture, the small boxes I finish with tung oil and then wipe on poly, the larger stuff I use the same method only I use full poly un-cut. If you run into dense areas that like to soak up the finish, I use non wax shellac for the bottom coat just after the oil to seal the areas then come back over it with the poly for the top coat.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Free! Lucky you. I use hand tools mostly and when planing this stuff it is extremely tricky. Know this going in and *be patient* because, like gfadvm said, it's easy to tear-out. Low angle planes work very well, but I also use regular ones and have to plane from just about every side imaginable. If it doesn't plane well one way, turn the board and try another. If that doesn't work, try another. Then another. You might be turning the board or yourself around a lot. Also, learn how to use scrapers. There's no way I could finish a mesquite board without a scraper. I've got a card and a No. 80.

Making several things with it now. It can be difficult but the results are stunning. I've used nothing but Arm-R-Seal.


----------



## cabbie (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks all! Any advise re: adhesives? Also, it sounds like running it thru a planer is going to be problematic. Any ideas that would help there?
Cabbie


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Make sure you have a quality air cleaner, DC, and/or mask. Mesquite creates an abundance of dust while planning, cutting, or turning. It draws up silica with water, so be ready to sharpen any tool used. Beautiful wood. Will take any kind of finish. My icon is a mesquite root burl, with a wax finish.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

A drum sander is your friend when dealing with gnarly grained woods like mesquite. A lot slower than a planer but no tearout.


----------



## cabbie (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks guys-as soon as my surgery is healed I can put these ideas to work!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm with jim, a good wax finish, oils work well too.


----------

